# Hello From Malaysia



## mylifejr (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi all forumers,

I new here but have go through for some topics discussed here.

Actually, i found this forum from google when search for martial arts forum.

Now, i have learn one silat and focus on it first before  learn anothers silat. That silat name is Silat Cekak. 

Hope we all can share any informations about martial arts. 

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jul 22, 2006)

Greetings from the USA and welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!  Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.

JeffJ


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy yoru time here.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello from Forida, USA!  Welcome to MT and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## green meanie (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 22, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## mylifejr (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks all.. You all so nice..


----------



## Lisa (Jul 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

hello and welcome to MT , pm if u wana know anything about muay thai :supcool:


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 25, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Happy posting


----------



## pstarr (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

